# My heart is breaking! Our shelter is in danger of closing



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Our local animal is in danger of closing. I volunteer in this shelter and it's close to my heart...If it closes, the local pound, which is a three sided open on one side, no heat or facilities is all we have for local dogs. People will dump dogs,they will be euthanized!
My heart is breaking, I know what people in Henry county do and they desperately need help.

I hope it's appropriate to post this....

Humane Society of Henry County


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So sorry Michelle, it's heartbreaking where these animals end up.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Michelle what can we do to help???? Can you guys have a raffle of some sort or a event to sell items for your shelter???? I dont want to see this happening.............. I hope others here can chime in for some ideas................ just to think of the horrible conditions and the poor souls being put down at the shelter is just heart breaking!!!! I rather hear what can we do rather than oh thats sad or oh to bad!!!! Instead of being sad and not doing anything its better to be sad and to do something!!!!! Michelle please keep us updated of this!!!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They don't keep them for long...if they can't find the owners and they don't have space...
The former animal shelter director went there to try to improve conditions, they're going to move to a new building in Mc Clure ,since they have access to county funds,where our shelter doesn't... I hope it will make a difference... It will be a longer drive for people to get their pets,if they know where it is...


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Mabey by spreading the word of the new location it might help!!!! I just dont want to see any animals being put to sleep for no reason at all!!!!!! This makes my heart break!!!! I wish there were more people willing to stand up for animals..........................


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I was there volunteering last week and the gas man came to shut off the gas service! I got him to hold off... for how long I don't know...


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Is this because of the lack of funds ??????? Can you not get a garage sale or something to happen in your area???? God I wish I lived near you!!! I would be bangin on peoples doors to come out and donate!!!! I am so sorry Michelle!!!!! Just thinking of ideas


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So sorry MIchelle, it is heartbreaking to think they cannot remain open. Maybe something will change....I will pray.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I just sent a donation, Michelle. 

For those who routinely donate to HSUS, ASPCA, and other large organizations like these, not one cent of that donation ever gets to the shelters who are working in the trenches day in and day out. It's the small independent shelters that need our dollars, not organizations like HSUS who spend the majority of their money on huge salaries and lobbying efforts trying to end all breeding.

Off my soapbox now ...


----------

